# i think my hamster is ill. can someone tell me if she is??



## josie432 (Sep 22, 2019)

i have a female syrian hamster, shes about 2 months old. after taming her, she doesnt get jumpy around me or nervous. she doesnt even flinch when i go to take her out of her cage. today, however, she woke up about midday and starting running very fast around her cage and suddenly stopping. she seemed very hyper. later on she was still awake, and i noticed that her fur was very oily. throughout the day i’d seen her cleaning herself multiple times. is she sick? or just having an off day?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

we cant, as we cant see, smell or feel her
a vet can though
just cos shes a small animal, it shoudnt mean you dont call ooov, if shes ill or her behaviour causes you concern


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How did it go at the vets?


----------

